# they walk among us...



## Ping898 (Feb 9, 2007)

some old, some new (at least to me)....


I walked into a Blimbie's with a buy-one-get-one-free  coupon for a sandwich. I handed it to the girl and she looked over at a little  chalkboard that said "buy one-get one free". "They're already  buy-one-get-one-free", she said, "so I guess they're both free".
She handed  me my free sandwiches and I walked out the door.  They walk among us and many work retail.
---------

A friend of mine bought a new fridge for his house. To get rid of his old fridge, he put it in his front yard and hung a sign on it saying: "Free to good home. You want it, you take it." For three days the fridge sat there without even one person looking twice at it. My friend decided that people were too untrusting of this deal. It looked too good to be true, so he  changed the sign to read: "Fridge for sale $50."

The next day someone stole it. They walk among us.
--------

One day I was walking down the beach with some friends when one of  them shouted, "Look at that dead bird!" Someone looked up at the sky and  said,"Where?" They Walk among us!
====================

While looking at a house, my brother asked the real estate agent which direction was north because, he explained, he didn't want the sun waking him up every morning. She asked, "Does the sun rise in the north?" When my brother explained that the sun rises in the east, and has for sometime, she shook her head and said, "Oh, I don't keep up with that stuff." They Walk  Among Us!!
====================

I used to work in technical support for a 24/7 call center. One day I got a call from an individual who asked what hours the call center was open. I  told him, "The number you dialed is open 24 hours a day, 7 days a week." He responded, "Is that Eastern or Pacific time?" Wanting to end the call quickly, I said, "Uh, Pacific."  They Walk Among  Us!
====================

My colleague and I were eating our lunch in our cafeteria, when we  overheard one of the administrative assistants talking about the sunburn she got on her weekend drive to the shore. She drove down in a convertible, but "didn't think she'd get sunburned because the car was moving." They Walk  Among Us!
====================

My sister has a lifesaving tool in her car designed to cut through a  seat belt if she gets trapped. She keeps it in the trunk.  They Walk  Among Us!
====================

My friends and I were on a beer run and noticed that the cases were  discounted 10%. Since it was a big party, we bought 2 cases. The cashier  multiplied 2 times 10% and gave us a 20% discount. They Walk Among  Us!
====================

I was hanging out with a friend when we saw a woman with a nose ring  attached to an earring by a chain. My friend said, "Wouldn't the chain rip out every time she turned her head?" I explained that a person's nose and ear remain the same distance apart no matter which way the head is turned. They Walk Among Us!
====================

I couldn't find my luggage at the airport baggage area, so I went to the lost luggage office and told the woman there that my bags never showed up. She  smiled and told me not to worry because she was a trained professional and I was in good hands. "Now," she asked me, "has your plane arrived yet?" They  Walk among Us!
====================

While working at a pizza parlor I observed a man ordering a small pizza  to go. He appeared to be alone and the cook asked him if he would like it cut into 4 pieces or 6. He thought about it for some time before responding. "Just  cut it into 4 pieces; I don't think I'm hungry enough to eat 6  pieces." Yep, They Walk Among Us!
====================

They walk among us, AND they reproduce


----------



## Kacey (Feb 9, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> They walk among us, AND they reproduce



And they tend to have large families!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 9, 2007)

Hardest part about preventing reproduction of those who walk among us... is knowing when the first signs appear. Sigh, we've a long way to go and a short time to get there.


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> ,They walk among us, AND they reproduce


 


Kacey said:


> And they tend to have large families!


 
MANY of them have drivers licenses too..I closed down a road that leads to the Interstate due to an MVA..A driver tried to run around my crusier ignoring the pretty red and blue lights..."I have to go to work she said".."You'll have go the round about way", I explained."It will only take 10 minutes and its very easy."But this is the only way I know"..and she promply turned her vehicle and went back the way she came


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2007)

Kacey said:


> And they tend to have large families!


 
At an astounding rate!


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 9, 2007)

One time a coworker and I ordered a carryout pizza from the Pizza Hut across the street.  My coworker placed the order.  This is what I heard.

"Hi, I want a medium pizza with thin crust and pepperoni, and could I get mushrooms on half."

*pause*

"Um, I don't know.  The right half?"


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> One time a coworker and I ordered a carryout pizza from the Pizza Hut across the street. My coworker placed the order. This is what I heard.
> 
> "Hi, I want a medium pizza with thin crust and pepperoni, and could I get mushrooms on half."
> 
> ...


 
LOL....


----------



## morph4me (Feb 9, 2007)

I once drove up to the drive in window of a Burger King.  I stopped at the speaker and ordered  a cheeseburger. 

The response:  "Do you want cheese on that?"


----------



## zDom (Feb 9, 2007)

:rofl: at this entire thread


----------



## Tames D (Feb 10, 2007)

zDom said:


> :rofl: at this entire thread


Ditto.


----------



## bydand (Feb 10, 2007)

These are great.  Reminds me of most of my dirt-clod kicking relatives.

I once bought a boat and gave my Cousin a call to see if he wanted to take it out fishing the following morning.  When I showed up, he gave the boat a blank stare and asked "We fishing out of the boat?"  I told him he was free to swim alongside if he thought he could keep up.


----------



## exile (Feb 10, 2007)

Kacey said:


> And they tend to have large families!



And many of them seem to become political leaders that the others among Them vote for in astonishing numbers!


----------

